# Anyone From Edmonton



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking to jam in Edmonton. I play guitar but switching around and playing drums and bass is fun too. I can sing ok.

Just looking to have some fun, meet some new players, learn a few things.

I'm 34 so I don't want to join your death metal band that dreams of being rock stars Not that I would discourage anyone from going for it!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think the politically correct term is: "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------

